# Having Nervous Second Thoughts



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

I understand your concern but I bet it was just the same old Moose stuff - another conquest for him. And you know where this guy works if Moose does disappear! It's worse than having a teenage daughter!


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

I wouldn't worry too much. Moose is such a beautiful dog it's no wonder people want their photo taken with him! As Harleysmum says, you know where he works - and his employer will have all the information on where he lives, etc. It's a shame, though, that the world has descended into one where we can't trust many people any more.


----------



## thorbreafortuna (Jun 9, 2013)

I too think it's just a natural reaction to Moose's gorgeousness and sweetness. Also think about it, people who steal dogs for bait don't care what they look like. He wouldn't have bothered with a photo. And people who steal for other purposes ( re sale for example) tend to go for puppies.


----------

